# [SOLVED] 97 chevy s10 voltage drop at high demand.



## raidencmc (Feb 13, 2007)

My truck issue is simply when the it has a high demand of electricity the voltage drops. If I get down the road and hit the gas anywhere from about 2500 to 3500 rpms the voltage drops light dim alot. It seems to only do it when the lights are on and I believe the ac compressor is on. I googled it and found a few people with similar issues but no fix. I just put a new serpentine belt on cause it was old and figured it could not hurt.. The problem got better but was still there. I wonder if it is the alternator? Any way to check it with out removing it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 97 chevy s10 voltage drop at high demand.*

Hi raidencmc


Get yourself a multimeter and set it dc/volts place the positive leed on the positive of the battery and the negative leed to the negative of the battery. Rev the engine to 1500 rpm, the meter should read 14.2 to 14.5 volts dc. This means that the alternator is charging but it does not tell you the state of the battery, for that you need to do a load test. 


post back your findings.


----------



## raidencmc (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: 97 chevy s10 voltage drop at high demand.*

So I have been driving the truck for a while. I think the belt was a great improvement. I did some more research and it seem to be common and a rep from GM said the alternator is just a bit too small. The battery is under a year old. I think the alternator is on its way out and gonna replace it anyway and I also found some corrosion on the batt connections so I think that will do it thanks.


----------



## raidencmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe this will help others. It got worse I am not even sure if it got much better or I imagined it. I ended up giving it a once over one day and moved one of the wires on the alternator. It was not hot or ground so I imagined it was voltage regulator? wire. I cleaned it up and it fixed everything runs amazingly.


----------

